
Show HN: Create interactive stories with your kids - ceolin
https://ikidoo.com/
======
tom_mellior
I took me several clicks to see whether you even have a free tier, and then I
wasn't able to try it out without giving you an email address, I closed the
tab. _Please_ , if you have a free tier anyway, provide some way to play
around with a demo without jumping through hoops. Limit it by time or by story
elements or characters or whatever, but just provide _something_ to get me
interested and see how it actually behaves.

Personally I'm on the fringe of your potential customer base: No kids myself,
but plenty of kids in the family that I read to from time to time, and whose
parents I could recommend this to, if I saw that I liked it. Make of this what
you will.

~~~
ceolin
I've just added a "try it free" button where you can create a demo story. I
hope it helps. :)

------
fiatjaf
What is an interactive story? I did the "try for free" thing and don't
understand it at all, started typing random things so maybe I could see the
result and understand it, but was then prompted to select a plan, then I got
into a "how to create a story" that was teaching in a very odd way what I
should do in the website.

~~~
fiatjaf
I guess you should point people to "The Missing Lab" story so they understand
what is an interactive story.

But basically it's just a series of phrases with stuff you have to select
afterwards.

I like the idea, but don't like that it happens all inside a computer screen
and all by just random clicking. I was expecting something happening in the
real life (but I don't actually know how).

Anyway, this is the end of my useless feedback.

~~~
ceolin
Thanks! Your feedback was very helpful. I'll think about ways for improving
it.

------
mapster
Please slap an explainer video on the top fold asap. I bopped on and off.
Wanted to have a show-and-tell and get 'sign up' or start - without any
grounding on what this is and what i am making. love the concept, i think.

~~~
ceolin
Thanks for your feedback! We're preparing a video. Hopefully, it will be
online soon. :)

------
voganmother42
"Kids are becoming more impacient for reading."

=>impatient

I was hoping to see a video of it being used, but didn't find one after a bit
of looking

~~~
ceolin
Thanks, we'll fix it. Our video isn't ready yet but we just enabled a demo
story where you can try it by yourself (just click on the "try it free"
button). I hope it helps.

